# Learning to Make Cabinet Doors



## tgunther (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm pretty new to this forum and would like to know if there are some good guidelines for making raised panel cabinet doors. I have essentially determined the size of the area where the doors will hang and I have calculated the width and height of each door by taking into account the width and height of each stile and rail and then backed out the totals to determine my inner panel. I purchased a Bosch Rail/Stile and Raised Panel router bit set and have just been routing some sample pieces to make sure my adjustments are correct for a good fit between my rail and stile, but I haven't routed any sample pieces for the panel yet. I'm looking any guidance on this part. This is such a big bit, that I want to make sure I'm careful not to destroy my panel as I'm feeding it through. Thank you for any words of wisdom you can supply.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome, Tom! Check these podcasts out...

*Podcast #18: Frames & Panels: The Heart of Cabinetmaking*


*Podcast #15: Secrets to Making Perfect Panels*


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Tom and welcome to the forum.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Welcome Tom to the router forum


----------



## tgunther (Apr 12, 2009)

Thank you all for your comments. I'll take a look at the links that you referred to and I'm sure I'll gain some good insight.


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm not sure just how much information you want, but I'll try.
-Use a router table with a fence as well as feather boards pushing down on the panel 
-Use a lower speed on your router
-Make a test piece that is exactly the same thickness as your actual panel
-Make quite a few passes... I'd rather do too many than too few (I do about 4 or 5) by either raising the bit a little each time or by moving the fence away from the bit a little each time
-Do the end grain edges first... any tear out is removed by the pass with the grain
-Play safe... keep your fingers far away from the router bit, it is large and can do a lot of damage!

~Julie~


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Tom.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Yes do every thing Julie says. You might make up a couple of panels of pine to pratice with.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

You may want to send off for the video(s) that Marc Sommerfeld made,,you will be glad you did,,If you can swing it get all the videos by Marc..

He will show you many tricks and you will say the same as I did WOW ..that's easy stuff..  when you know the tricks of the trade...I'm sure you will pull them out and review them all the time,,I have one now in the player ...great info and great HOW-TO VIDEOS..

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/prodinfo.asp?number=DVD4
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/prodinfo.asp?number=DVD1
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/prodinfo.asp?number=DVD7PK

======




tgunther said:


> I'm pretty new to this forum and would like to know if there are some good guidelines for making raised panel cabinet doors. I have essentially determined the size of the area where the doors will hang and I have calculated the width and height of each door by taking into account the width and height of each stile and rail and then backed out the totals to determine my inner panel. I purchased a Bosch Rail/Stile and Raised Panel router bit set and have just been routing some sample pieces to make sure my adjustments are correct for a good fit between my rail and stile, but I haven't routed any sample pieces for the panel yet. I'm looking any guidance on this part. This is such a big bit, that I want to make sure I'm careful not to destroy my panel as I'm feeding it through. Thank you for any words of wisdom you can supply.


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

Bob The King of Links strikes again!

~Julie~


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

What julie, I have been called may things but the King of Links,you don't like links now ?

Here's one more for Tom , that I recommend and Julie would like it too  it is very good at showing details of a cabinet's anatomy, but does little to explain the construction process.

Illustrated Cabinetmaking: with tons of cabinet's anatomy .

How to Design and Construct Furniture That Works
by Bill Hylton

http://www.findbookprices.com/search/?isbn=9781565233690


========



Julie said:


> Bob The King of Links strikes again!
> 
> ~Julie~


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

Just teasing you, Bob. You ALWAYS have a link for every question!

~Julie~


----------



## tgunther (Apr 12, 2009)

Thank you for the great advice and personal techniques, Julie. I will give that a try and I'm sure I'll have some good success. I'll let you know how it turns out. Thanks again to all who replied to this request.


----------



## tgunther (Apr 12, 2009)

Thank you for the great advice and personal techniques, Julie. Also thanks to Bob with the useful links for the DVD's. I will give that a try and I'm sure I'll have some good success. I'll let you know how it turns out. Thanks again to all who replied to this request.


----------



## timber715 (May 29, 2008)

regarding the DVD by Marc Sommerfeld, well I don't know how to start. He must be a good person, I don't know him, but dang his videos are somewhat scary sometimes. like when he made a push block and it was a tad long that he had to push the stock to the end of the push block which puts his fingers about an inch to a running router bit. Its like making a safety device that makes working a router table more dangerous. also, in two videos I have seen, never has he unplugged his router when replacing a router bit. often, he looks at a loss not knowing how to really do it. the funny thing is, these videos are sold for a price. for free these would be ok, but pay for them, they should consider re-doing them videos. the videos made by the Router Workshop are far far better than these. It is just my opinion since I did pay for them...


----------



## rprice54 (Jan 1, 2006)

One trick I learned here from Bob here is coping the rails as a solid piece before you rip them out into individual rails. I found guiding the rail across can be a little tricky, especially on the outfeed, every once it a while the rail slides back into the bit after you get past the bearing ruining the profile. If you cope several in a row "in bulk" you can then rip them out to final size. Or make a coping sled.


----------

